# Clippers Fans Holding "LeBron Parade"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Fans of the Clippers have planned a march around Staples Center at 3pm on May 27 at L.A. Live to "Bring Lebron to the L.A. Clippers".
> 
> Lebron James in an unrestricted free agent and the Clippers are one of the teams that has room under the NBA salary cap to sign the superstar.
> 
> The star is an Ohio native and spent his entire career in Cleveland.


http://cbs2.com/sports/CLIPPERS.LEBRON.JAMES.2.1697636.html

:laugh:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Honestly I would love to see LeBron on the Clippers with B-Diddy running the point, Blake Griffin to run with, Eric Gordon to space the floor and Kaman in the post. They would be such a fun team to watch.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

he's not coming to LA.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Seems like every team are pulling some lame ass **** to try and get this guy on their team. I don't think they shouldn't be doing it, cos he's the best player in the league, I just wish they didn't, because all it's doing is boosting his ego even more.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

No one wants to be a clipper.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I was at the game. Here they are led by Clipper Darrell:


----------

